# Wheel color on black car



## AllBlackBimmer (Jun 4, 2011)

Have always wanted an all black car - hence the name - I am almost there, with the exception of wheels...

However, I cannot decide on what wheel color looks best on a black car - my car is the BMW jet black.

I don't really like the glossy black look wheel unless there is some type of polished lip to break up all the black...

However, have also seen some cars with matte black or dark dark gunmetal wheels that look good.

Looking to go with the deepest concave-style wheel possible for a 328 sedan.

Suggestions?


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

Take a look at any of the VMR are wheels in gunmetal. Otherwise I love the look of some of the BBS wheels also in their grey color.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

I agree... anthracite, gray, gunmetal.... all good...

I'd stay away from black wheels on a black car, though... 

Plus, silver always looks good...


----------

